# FreeBSD8.1 Kernel Problem!



## Silfro (Mar 26, 2011)

I have FreeBSD 8.1 32bit 24GB RAM. I wanted to install a PAE kernel so I will get full RAM, not only 1-2 GB. And now the Root Server doesn't go online (Can't connect).

So I made a hard reboot and now I can login with rescue mode. What do I have to do that the Root Server will work again on normal mode?

Hope you understand me


----------



## tingo (Mar 26, 2011)

Try to boot the old kernel: /boot/kernel.old/kernel. Then fix your kernel.

IMHO, you should use 64-bit (amd64) to get full use of your RAM. Don't use PAE, it is an inferior solution.


----------



## davidgurvich (Mar 26, 2011)

There are some drivers which are incompatible with PAE.  That might include your filesystem drivers.  I'm guessing that most drivers for recent chipsets aren't tested with PAE as these same systems are compatible with the 64-bit kernel.


----------

